# Clyrolinx recipe's with 70/30 premix



## chandlay275 (19/5/17)

Hello
I am putting out this post for people to share clyrolinx recipe's with their pre-mix of vg70/30pg

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (19/5/17)

There is already a thread for Clyrolinx recipes here. Do you feel that the base makes a difference?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chandlay275 (19/5/17)

They don't give the base quantity coz I'm a new mixer 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes (19/5/17)

chandlay275 said:


> They don't give the base quantity coz I'm a new mixer
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


No mater what your VG\PG is, the % of concentrate stay the same. So with recipe you worry about the concentrate % and make the VG\PG as you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (19/5/17)

@chandlay275, recipes give you the percentage of the flavourings used, they don't tell you how much premix or VG or PG or nic to add. Your recipe app calculates that for you. If you're unsure how the app works then it's best to watch some YouTube instruction videos or read some DIY tutorial sites. If you want to tell us whether your premix is just VG/PG or also contains nic, whether you mix by weight or volume, and what recipe app you use, we can show you how to work out what to add.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

